# DIY/Home Improvement Forums?



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Any recommendations for DW equiv in the DIY arena?
Friendly, tips, product reviews, peoples projects etc


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

B&Q / Screwfix have them I think. Might also be worth looking at some of the mags in WH Smith’s as they might have some listed.


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

http://diynot.com may be worth a go.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

diynot
screwfix forum
ultimate handyman

are the three that I use.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Screwfix forum are a knowledgeable and friendly bunch


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Screwfix forum and diynot for me as well.


----------

